# All Original Bantam From 1975



## krateman (Dec 22, 2012)

I found this bike on the Louisville listings on Craigslist 2 days ago. It is stamped DL in the serial number, but the tires are date-coded C (8 5) 1. I'm glad we found this bike and can give it a good home and a new purpose when we finish cleaning and fixing it up in time for this Spring! It sat for a long time, hence the quite good and original condition with minimal rust. Nothing is bent or broken, including the rear fender-mounted reflector. The original gooseneck-mounted square reflector is missing, but the bracket is still there. I found a period-correct reflector for it and I have asked around, with luck, for some replacement fender brackets. The rest will hopefully, clean-up nicely. I'd like to get some padding underneath the seat for her added comfort, but I'm not sure if I should attempt to remove the seat cover. Let me know what you all think. Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## krateman (Jan 14, 2013)

I started fixing this bike up for my wife a few weeks ago. I need to remember to take more pics. I even took the pedals completely apart. It is really looking good. I may need to replace the rear fender braces. They are a rusty brown. Is cad plating expensive. I'd like to keep all the original parts. I am also in need of a rivet tool to apply new rivets if I remove the old braces and have them re-plated. Any suggestions?


----------



## krateman (Feb 16, 2013)

Here are some middle of the project pics. I hope I have better luck loading these pics up than I did over on the Schwinn Bike Forums site. It wouldn't let me load even one pic. I guess we have to adjust the camera or something.


----------



## krateman (Feb 16, 2013)

Here are some pics of the day we put the bike back together. Btw, I even took the pedals completely apart. That's right. I think there are supposed to be 8 ball bearing on either end of the pedal, but one of them had only 8 and 7 bearings. Is this correct? I can't be 100% sure now that I put them back together again. I counted out 4 piles of bearings. I'm pretty sure there are 16 to each pedal on these girls 20" bikes. All items on this bike (excluding the coaster brake internals) got 3-5 coats of wax on them. I want all the bikes I rebuild really safe from moisture/rust. I used a pricey white lithium grease called "4 X Ultra Lube" which is hard to squeeze out, but great to use. My bikes could really withstand the weather, but we will only ride when it's sunny out and not after a rain. Thanks for looking!


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice thorough job of restoring this little gal! You definitely pay attention to even the small details when getting down to individual bearing ball counting. She's looking real good and no doubt will have many miles of fun riding in her future. 

Dave


----------



## krateman (Feb 16, 2013)

Dave, thanks for noticing. We'll take pics this Spring when my wife takes her first ride and I, mine, on my 1st Orange Krate, a '73. I appreciate the reply to the posting. I really do pay attention. The coaster brake on this bike was my first attempt at reconditioning one. It took me a few minutes to remember which direction the 2 different internal parts went. It was a pleasure to bring this little gal back to a useful life again. Happy riding!


----------



## Ray (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, I can`t believe your wife let`s you spread bicycle parts out on the living room floor!


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 21, 2013)

krateman... I hope this isn't too personal, but: Is your wife like 3ft 6in tall?


----------



## krateman (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the replys guys. No, my wife is 5' tall. She is Japanese. She really needs a 24" bike, I think. I put the seat all the way up and it is still just a little short for her. We will be finding another bike for her after we sell this bike. Any idea what I should sell it for? Here are some pics of the bike after I got it back from my man Vic Miller at Vic's Classic Bikes. He trued the wheels and I finished the assembly. That coaster brake has quite a few parts. I wonder how many are in a 3-speed kick-back. Did they make a 3-speed version, or only 2?


----------

